# "We're back baby"



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

As the sage Bender says...









After hearing it from people all the time, I finally believe it. It's a mixed bag though. I'm busier than a one armed paperhanger trying to text on PT.
However, all the papers are high end and harder than a goat's knee to hang.
Which is good because not everybody can hang anymore but bad because then_* I*_ have to hang 'em.

This first one is glass beaded and took several swipes to cut through, and then there are SO MANY metallics coming out and they look SO GOOD in the books:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've installed that glass bead one. Was it a Candace Olson if I remember correctly?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks great man! Looks like fun, and/or insanity

Hanging can be very Zen like, but it can also make you want to cry. It's been too long for me, I need to hang some soon just to maintain the skill (limited).


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I appreciate the paper job, but that bathroom on the right is gaudy. Like it was built for a Saudi prince.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

In January I'm papering a large featureless accent wall. It'll be the first time hanging paper in a least eight years. Lucky for me the wall is ridiculously easy, still kinda nervous about it tho..


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> I've installed that glass bead one. Was it a Candace Olson if I remember correctly?


I'm sorry but I can't remember. It seems like I don't hang the same manufacturers often enough to really keep track. Plus I'm not sharp or attentive that way.




Jmayspaint said:


> That looks great man! Looks like fun, and/or insanity
> 
> Hanging can be very Zen like, but it can also make you want to cry. It's been too long for me, I need to hang some soon just to maintain the skill (limited).


Fun after the fact and only if I'm proud of the end product.
I used to have a pride factor of being one of the few who could hang true aluminum foil type materials but I'm over that. Now I look with a critical eye to see if I want to pass on a job. But then I'm afraid they'll find someone else who's willing to do it.





Rbriggs82 said:


> In January I'm papering a large featureless accent wall. It'll be the first time hanging paper in a least eight years. Lucky for me the wall is ridiculously easy, still kinda nervous about it tho..


I have a large amount of respect for those who travel outside their comfort zones. Good luck and post pics.



:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I appreciate the paper job, but that bathroom on the right is gaudy. Like it was built for a Saudi prince.



We call it regal in front of the customers, or elegant maybe opulent.

This is a different job but the papers were difficult too. Not the first picture necessarily but I'm tired of ceilings as well.

So... Indian prince maybe?


















:cowboy:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

my house sucks


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks Good Underdog I bet you guys charge a good Bit Coin : )


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> my house sucks


Mine too. It might not be so bad if I could figure out how to get all these ppl out of it.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> my house sucks


 
My wife was sleeping when I read this. I laughed pretty hard. Good thing I was wearing my headphones.





Workaholic said:


> Mine too. It might not be so bad if I could figure out how to get all these ppl out of it.


 If you figure that out, and bottle it and sell it, you'd be able to afford the house above.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Looks Good Underdog I bet you guys charge a good Bit Coin : )


 Understand I don't do the painting. I tried to help though; when I hung the ceiling, you could see the caulk and paint from the ceiling paint at the gold trim.

I offered to hold off while they fixed the problem so they wouldn't have to be so careful of the wallpaper. I guess the supervisor couldn't get it to take, the paint was too filmy to cover. I experimented with gold spray paint but of course it wasn't yellow enough.

They told me go for it, so I did that go for it thing. I never met the painters on that job and I was there for three days.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Again..love love love..now all that stuff that is painted mustard yellow needs to be gold leafed, c'mon!! 

It reminds me seriously of a house in Potomac that is named Casa d'Amour on River Road!!! It is a beautifully embellished monstrosity complete with fake palm trees , French provincial outdoor streetlights, Spanish tile roof and a turett.... in holiday season the foyer is lit with changing colors of red, orange, purple.... Quite a sight.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Understand I don't do the painting. I tried to help though; when I hung the ceiling, you could see the caulk and paint from the ceiling paint at the gold trim. I offered to hold off while they fixed the problem so they wouldn't have to be so careful of the wallpaper. I guess the supervisor couldn't get it to take, the paint was too filmy to cover. I experimented with gold spray paint but of course it wasn't yellow enough. They told me go for it, so I did that go for it thing. I never met the painters on that job and I was there for three days.



G'day Underdog 

I was referring to paper Hangers they are rolling in the Bit coins : )


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Again..love love love..now all that stuff that is painted mustard yellow needs to be gold leafed, c'mon!!
> 
> It reminds me seriously of a house in Potomac that is named Casa d'Amour on River Road!!! It is a beautifully embellished monstrosity complete with fake palm trees , French provincial outdoor streetlights, Spanish tile roof and a turett.... in holiday season the foyer is lit with changing colors of red, orange, purple.... Quite a sight.


 
I think I have seen that


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I think I have seen that


I knew you probably had...it's one of my favorite ugly houses.:thumbsup:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Underdog
> 
> I was referring to paper Hangers they are rolling in the Bit coins : )


 Ha ha, my wife was sitting at the couch when I read this and I had to go into a long explanation when she heard me laugh at loud... thanks a lot 







:cowboy:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I appreciate the paper job, but that bathroom on the right is gaudy. Like it was built for a Saudi prince.


Fugetaboutit


----------



## NorthEast (Sep 7, 2010)

Underdog said:


> I'm sorry but I can't remember. It seems like I don't hang the same manufacturers often enough to really keep track. Plus I'm not sharp or attentive that way.


Yep, the gold is a Candice Olson print as well, from the Shimmering Details book.

Love the pics. As soon as I saw the exterior shot of the house I knew it was Texas. Took a peek at your location and yep! Texas. They love those Candy Olson patterns.


----------



## sidingcontractors (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, this looks amazing. I hope it'll be my house some day.


----------

